# Tabellen/Menü(mit Bild) erstellung?



## Nizomi (19. April 2004)

Hallo,

Ich hab mal wieder ein Problem:
Wie erstelle ich solche Auswahl Menüs wie z.B. auf InSacred, das heißt wie mach ich zum Beispiel Text auf den Bildern. Bei mir ist der Text dann entweder neben oder unter dem Bild aber nicht auf dem Bild.
Das mit den Link und include Teilen weiß ich schon wie das geht. Ich will nur das wegen den Text auf den Bildern wissen. Ich hab das mal in PHP gepostet da das eigentlich immer .php Dateien sind.
Ich bräucht einfach mal nen Beispiel von so einem Code aber das kriegt man ja nirgends.


----------



## ollek81 (20. April 2004)

Tach!

Meinst du die "News"-, "Foren"- usw. Bilder
Das sind immer andere Bilder. Der Text ist da sozusagen "fest" drauf.
dafür brauchst du kein PHP nur nen Bildeditor.

Wenn du immer anderen Text über das selbe Bild legen willst, gibt's einige Möglichkeiten:
-Bild als Hintergrund in die Tabellenspalte der Navigation und dann den Text ganz normal in die Spalte schreiben

-zwei div-container machen. In den einen das Bild, in den anderen den Text. Beide mit unterschiedlichem z-index übereinander legen

Dafür ist kein PHP notwendig,

-oder du kannst mit PHP auch das Bild öffnen und da den Text reinspeichern. Allerdings läuft das wohl auch auf verschiedene Bilder hinaus.

Mehr fällt mir so spontan nicht ein...

MfG

Ollek81


----------



## Sven Petruschke (20. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ollek81 _
> *-oder du kannst mit PHP auch das Bild öffnen und da den Text reinspeichern. Allerdings läuft das wohl auch auf verschiedene Bilder hinaus.
> *


 Man kann mit PHP auch Bilder zur Laufzeit erstellen. Dafür würde man nur ein Bild zur Vorlage benötigen, welches den Hintergrund darstellt. Das Bild wird eingelesen, der Text darüber gelegt und anschließend zurückgegeben.

Die dafür benötigten Funktionen findest Du hier:
--> http://de.php.net/gd


----------



## ollek81 (20. April 2004)

@snuu:

Thx, das meinte ich damit...
Hab's bis jetzt nur gehört, nie gemacht.

Ollek81


----------



## Nizomi (20. April 2004)

Ja aber wenn ich es als Tabellenhintergrund nehmen tu wirds net ganz angezeigt und wenn ich width und height benutze dann hocken die Links wieda in der Mitte der Tabelle(Spalte).


----------



## Sven Petruschke (20. April 2004)

Lies Dir meinen vorherigen Post bitte noch einmal durch! Danke!


----------



## ollek81 (20. April 2004)

Hi

Nicht als Tabellenhintergrund! Nur als Hintergund des einen Blocks, wo auch der Text stehen soll

Ollek81


----------



## Nizomi (20. April 2004)

Ja aber ihr solltet erstmal meine Beiträge lesen bevor ihr antwortet  

Das is nämlich das selbe Problem:
<td width="150" height="350" background="IMG/menue.jpg">
oder
<tr width="150" height="350" background="IMG/menue.jpg">
Wenn ich das width und das height weglasse wir nämlich nur die Teile vom Bild gezeigt bei dem Text steht. Und mit width+height sitzt der text wieda in der Mitte.


----------



## Sven Petruschke (20. April 2004)

Dann schau bei http://www.insacred.de/ in den Quelltext. Hier werden PHP-Probleme gelöst.

snuu


----------



## ollek81 (21. April 2004)

Moin!

Dann häng doch mal einen Screenshot an von dem Ergebnis, das du hast und wie's ja nicht sein soll. Vielleicht verstehe ich es dann endlich...

Ich denke der Text soll mittig über dem Bild sein, wie auf der Seite, die du genannt hast! Sonst schieb den Text mit align= und valign= im <td>-Tag dahin, wo du ihn in dem Block haben willst.

MfG

Ollek81


----------



## Nizomi (21. April 2004)

Da:
Sacred 
Das ist so dumm. Ich kapier das nicht. Jetzt hocken die Links wieder in der Mitte. Aber warum?. Das sind getrnnte td spalten und....


----------



## ollek81 (21. April 2004)

N'Abend

Und wie soll es aussehen?

So wie im angehängten Bild?

Dann solltest du das Bild als Hintergrund in die entsprechende Spalte tun:


```
<tr>
<td height="100" valign="top" background="IMG/nav_left.jpg">&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<a valign=top href="sacredw.php">Waffen</a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td background="IMG/nav_left.jpg">&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<a valign=top href="sacreda.php">Ausrüstung</a></td>
</tr>
```
(Als Beispiel --> siehe Bild)
Passt es jetzt?

Ollek81


----------



## Nizomi (22. April 2004)

Nicht wirklich. Es soll einfach ein Menü sein mit Links die untereinander aufgelistet sind (siehe insacred.de). Aber entweder die Links sind meilenweit auseinander oder der Inhalt der Seite(Rest (alles außer Navigation)) ist unterdrunter und die Links richtig oder der Inhalt sitzt rechts nebendran und die Links hocken in der Mitte von der Grafik


----------



## ollek81 (22. April 2004)

Dann mach die Höhenangabe aus der ersten Spalte raus und schon stehen die Links übereinander.

Wie sieht denn der Rest von deinem Seitenaufbau aus
Frames? Tabellen? Div-Container?

Gruß

Ollek81


----------



## Nizomi (23. April 2004)

Code:

```
<html>  <body bgcolor="#000000" alink="#FFFFFF" vlink="#FFFFFF" link="#FFFFFF" text="#FFFFFF">  <table border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">  <tr>  <td width="250" height="1000" background="IMG/nav_left.jpg">  <table valign=top width="250" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">  <tr>  <td><br></td>  </tr>  <tr>   <td valign="top" background="IMG/nav_left.jpg">&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<a valign=top href="sacredw.php">Waffen</a></td>   </tr>   <tr>   <td background="IMG/nav_left.jpg">&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<a valign=top href="sacreda.php">Ausrüstung</a></td>   </tr>  </table>  </td>  <td>  <table>  <td>  <!--  <a href="http://sacredfan.futurespace4u.net/sacreda.php?index=0">Armschiene</a>  <a href="http://sacredfan.futurespace4u.net/sacreda.php?index=1">Handschuhe</a>  <a href="http://sacredfan.futurespace4u.net/sacreda.php?index=2">Stiefel</a>  <a href="http://sacredfan.futurespace4u.net/sacreda.php?index=3">Beinschiene</a>  <a href="http://sacredfan.futurespace4u.net/sacreda.php?index=4">Rüstung</a>  <a href="http://sacredfan.futurespace4u.net/sacreda.php?index=5">Helm</a>  <a href="http://sacredfan.futurespace4u.net/sacreda.php?index=6">Amulett 1</a>  <a href="http://sacredfan.futurespace4u.net/sacreda.php?index=7">Amulett 2</a>  <a href="http://sacredfan.futurespace4u.net/sacreda.php?index=8">Ring 1</a>  <a href="http://sacredfan.futurespace4u.net/sacreda.php?index=9">Ring 2</a>  <a href="http://sacredfan.futurespace4u.net/sacreda.php?index=10">Ring 3</a>  <a href="http://sacredfan.futurespace4u.net/sacreda.php?index=11">Ring 4</a>  <a href="http://sacredfan.futurespace4u.net/sacreda.php?index=12">Gürtel</a>  -->  <form action=sacreda.php method=get>  <select name="index" size=13>  <option value=0>Armschiene</option>  <option value=1>Handschuhe</option>  <option value=2>Stiefel</option>  <option value=3>Beinschiene</option>  <option value=4>Rüstung</option>  <option value=5>Helm</option>  <option value=6>Amulett 1</option>  <option value=7>Amulett 2</option>  <option value=8>Ring 1</option>  <option value=9>Ring 2</option>  <option value=10>Ring 3</option>  <option value=11>Ring 4</option>  <option value=12>Gürtel</option>  </select>  <br>  <input type="hidden" readonly value="2" name="index">  <input type=submit style="color:white" value="Senden">  </form>  <br>  <br>  </td>  </table>  </td>  </tr>  </table>    <?php  $array=array("IMG/armschiene001.gif","IMG/handschuhe001.gif","IMG/stiefel001.gif","IMG/beinschiene001.gif","IMG/ruestung001.gif","IMG/helm001.gif","IMG/amu001.gif","IMG/amu002.gif","IMG/ring001.gif","IMG/ring002.gif","IMG/ring003.gif","IMG/ring004.gif","IMG/guertel001.gif");  $index=$HTTP_GET_VARS["index"];  $url=$array[$index];  if(isset($index))  {  print "<table><tr><td><img src='$url'></td></tr></table>";  }  ?>  </td>  </tr>  </table>  </body>  </html>
```

So und wenn ich es so mach dass kommt das Raus:
http://sacredfan.futurespace4u.net/sacreda.php 
Aber so soll das ja nicht sein.


----------



## ollek81 (23. April 2004)

N'Abend!

Soweit so gut. Wenn du mir jetzt noch *genau* sagst, wo was hin soll, also z.B. wo auf der Seite dein select-Feld sein soll, kann ich dir vielleicht auch helfen.

Gute Nacht

Ollek81


----------

